# Trying to Reach the Nook Fans



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I really am not sure I am doing this right, but I know a moderator will let me know if I cross a line. However, I wanted to reach out to the Nook folks. I have put a bunch of my own books on sale for 99 cents for the Nook, but the one I really wanted to point out to you guys was my thriller "After the Snowfall." It is the one I am particularly proud of.

So, I hope it's OK if I point you all where to find it for the Nook, which is right here: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/After-the-Snowfall/Bryan-Alaspa/e/2940012710949/?itm=1&USRI=alaspa

Thanks...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The place to point it out is in your book thread in the Book Bazaar -- just make it clear that your books are available for nook as well. 

This section is for general discussion of the nook and other e-readers.


----------

